# Reading mystery book set on a train



## libraria (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm halfway thru "Super" by Jim Lehrer. Set in 1956 on the Super Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles. Fairly interesting so far.


----------



## Cascadia (Oct 25, 2010)

That sounds good. Next try "The Edge" by Dick Francis, set on VIA Rail's The Canadian, actually it is set on a special train, not the regular Canadian. The train is taking racehorses, their owners, and a lot of fans on a cross Canada tour of Canada's racetracks. Meanwhile a theater group is acting out a mystery in installments in the dining car for the special passengers. Our hero, an undercover agent from England's Jockey Club, is trying to catch a nefarious underworld operator in the act, so that he can be put away and never bother the racing world again.

I think "The Edge" is Dick Francis' most lighthearted book. He even named the Canadian love-interest "Nell". You can tell he had a lot of fun writing this book. There is a lot of action and a lot of train lore, especially about the way horses are transported on rails.

The conductor character, George, is one you will remember. I love Dick Francis!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2010)

libraria said:


> I'm halfway thru "Super" by Jim Lehrer. Set in 1956 on the Super Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles. Fairly interesting so far.



I have checked that book out of the libarary, but have not started it yet. I friend recommended it to me.


----------



## libraria (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, I will definitely read The Edge. I thought I had read every Dick Francis book, but I missed this one. Thanks for the "heads up" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## abcnews (Oct 25, 2010)

So how is Super?

I think we may bring it along on our December 2010 cross country trip.


----------



## libraria (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, in my opinion, the best I can say is it is interesting and has a good blend of fact and fiction.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 26, 2010)

abcnews said:


> So how is Super?
> 
> I think we may bring it along on our December 2010 cross country trip.


I thought that it was a great description of the Super Chief, or at least what I'd hope the Super Chief was like. As far as the mystery, went, the big mystery was what the plot was. But it's short, and if you like trains you'll enjoy it -- I did.


----------

